# Creating a Tortoise Table



## TortoiseAddict (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello everyone i have a red foot tortoise named Jenny and i am a new member to this forum . Ive really wanted to bring my redfoot Jenny inside and build a tortoise table for her but i am completely lost on how to and my parents say we dont need her in the house :/ i just want to show my parents that what a tortoise table is and how to build one. I have heard u can just use a book case or something like that and just take the shelves out? does that work? i also have a picture of a cabinet that i could take the drawers out of






i am so sorry i just realized there is a forum for habitats oops i am very sorry again i am new


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi TortoiseAddict:

You could use that little chest of drawers, however, when you take the drawers out you will have a little piece of wood going across where each drawer was. That might work out for you to hang your lights on, though. But it would make it a little more difficult to line it with plastic. But, yeah, that would work.

I'm at a loss as to why you would want to bring the tortoise indoors. They do much better outside. But then, they need to be warm in the winter, so maybe you can be working on the chest getting it ready for winter time.

(Be sure to let us know where you are. It helps us give you better answers. Also, I like to know each member's name)


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## TortoiseAddict (Jun 12, 2011)

hey thx for the reply and she may live outsie but its not very great she lives in a 55gallon stock tank im trying to get like a dog pen of some sorts or something like that so i can build an enclosure on the grass


----------



## kylie (Jun 14, 2011)

TortoiseAddict said:


> hey thx for the reply and she may live outsie but its not very great she lives in a 55gallon stock tank im trying to get like a dog pen of some sorts or something like that so i can build an enclosure on the grass



here is mine that my dad and i made and mom help with outdoor one


----------



## Zouave (Jun 14, 2011)

Welcome!

Yes, you could turn that into a very nice little table in a variety of ways. Laid on its back with drawers removed and lined with plastic would be a very easy method or if you and your parents are good with tools then you could get very creative. For example you could disassemble the drawers and use the front pieces (the parts with the knobs) as a lid. 

Good luck!


----------



## TortoiseAddict (Jun 14, 2011)

kylie said:


> TortoiseAddict said:
> 
> 
> > hey thx for the reply and she may live outsie but its not very great she lives in a 55gallon stock tank im trying to get like a dog pen of some sorts or something like that so i can build an enclosure on the grass
> ...



hey kylie thanks for the help and i looked at your outdoor enclosure and i liked it but since its on ur grass what do u do when u need to mow the lawn? im just wondering and where did u buy those cinderblock type things?


----------



## jfb2733 (Jun 15, 2011)

hey kylie thanks for the help and i looked at your outdoor enclosure and i liked it but since its on ur grass what do u do when u need to mow the lawn? im just wondering and where did u buy those cinderblock type things?

[/quote]

I don't know where he got them but I got mine for my out door enclouser at home depot. Lowes also has them.


----------



## TortoiseAddict (Jun 15, 2011)

kk thx and im just wondering what happens what the grass gets really tall and u have to cut it? what do u do?


----------



## turtletrucker (Jun 16, 2011)

TortoiseAddict said:


> kk thx and im just wondering what happens what the grass gets really tall and u have to cut it? what do u do?



The tortoise will likely graze/trample the grass enough that mowing will not really be a problem you have to worry about!


----------



## kylie (Jun 19, 2011)

TortoiseAddict said:


> kylie said:
> 
> 
> > TortoiseAddict said:
> ...



i just lft mower in or just weed eater it


----------

